# Back support... help



## SammyInnit (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm having trouble finding back support, in way of a belt or something. I'm quite a big lad, and so far havent found a felt big enough. Around my lower back/abdomen, it measures 50 inches. The majority of belts I've found on the net go up to about 42 inches. Any that are as big as I need, are either from america, so sky high posting costs, or cost a fortune.

I thought, there has got to be bigger than that available? Any reccomendations?


----------



## SammyInnit (Apr 29, 2013)

I've just found and had a read of this - http://articles.elitefts.com/training-articles/benefits-and-proper-use-of-weightlifting-belts/

If they're not all that important for protection when lifting heavy weight, why are many advertised and sold as protective elements?

I'm rather confused.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I use a belt but only for deadlift and squats but I also have my spine pinned so only use it when going a little heavier (normally over 120kg) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RDX-Weight-Lifting-Belt-Gym-Back-Support-Power-Training-Work-Fitness-Lumber-Pain-/380559965703?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Mobility_Disability_Medical_ET&var=&hash=item589b243e07 but only goes upto 45"

Have a chat with these guys as they are pretty helpful


----------



## SammyInnit (Apr 29, 2013)

Bear2012 said:


> I use a belt but only for deadlift and squats but I also have my spine pinned so only use it when going a little heavier (normally over 120kg) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RDX-Weight-Lifting-Belt-Gym-Back-Support-Power-Training-Work-Fitness-Lumber-Pain-/380559965703?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Mobility_Disability_Medical_ET&var=&hash=item589b243e07 but only goes upto 45"
> 
> Have a chat with these guys as they are pretty helpful


I ordered this, this morning - https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/powerlifting-belts/strengthshop-10mm-double-prong-buckle-belt.html

It goes up to 53" I think, and seems like a pretty decent quality, 4" belt. That's all I want one for, just a bit of extra support when I've got heavier weight on when squatting and dead lifting. That last article I read really confused me though. Everyone has told me you should always wear one for heavier weight, then that article I posted says if your technique is good you don't need support.


----------

